# CPO hiding spots..



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Was wondering if you guys have alot of hiding spots for your CPOS? 
If so what do you use?

And what size tank and how many 

Just curious..

I have them in a planted tank but they always seem to find each other, so I added a bunch of rocks with holes inbetween, couple pvc pipes, and some driftwood.. just for them..


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I use a few pieces of 1" PVC pipe and lots of java moss. The tank is a 30 gallon 30" long by 18" wide and 12" deep.


----------

